# Gaggia Synchrony Compact Grinder Problem



## craig (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am having a problem with the grinder on my Gaggia Synchrony Compact. It grinds and grinds then stops but is not ready to brew. Push the button again and it grinds more and slows down but still not ready to brew. If I adjust the dose control knob to a lower dose it will brew but the espresso just drips very slowly like the grind is too fine. I believe what is happening is the beans are being ground over and over into too fine of a mix that packs down and doesn't trigger the ground hopper sensor micro switch to trigger brewing. Or maybe the micro switch isn't triggering for some other reason so it keeps grinding.

I have verified that the brew strength micro switch is functional with an ohm meter. I cleaned out the grinder and the hopper for the ground coffee but the problem happened again. I have the grinder set to the course grind setting and I am using beans I have used many times over the years.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm very near to purchasing another machine and giving up on this one.

Craig


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Craig

i've had loads of synchrony compacts in with the same problem and i've tried everything but ended up with the machine back every time. I suspect the brushes on the motor are worn but as its a sealed unit you cant access them, the only thing i've been able to do to rid myself of this problem is to replace the grinder which isn't cheap, kind regards


----------

